# Working Hunter Fence Heights



## Sessle (17 January 2011)

Hi 
I'm planning on stepping up a level to county WH this year, and I've looked in some old schedules and they don't seem to have the heights in them so what sort of heights are the fences in Open and Novice classes? 
Thanks


----------



## Moo Wills (17 January 2011)

If i remember rightly novice is 1.05 and open 1.14, there are also restricted open classes which i think are around the 1.10 mark. Not sure what the widths are but i always found that the majority are very 'well built'.

Good luck


----------



## soulfull (17 January 2011)

yeah they are quite big our local one starts at 3ft 6in  unless you are doing M&M hunter then it starts at 2ft 6in

or used to anyway


----------



## wench (17 January 2011)

County level (if run under SHB(GB)) Novice is 2ft9 to 3ft3. Generally they are all 3ft3, without an easy first fence. Last one I did at Lincs show first fence was a 3ft3 parallel enourmously wide with wooden cows next to it. Needless to say I didnt even get over that one!


----------



## woodlandswow (17 January 2011)

im sorry if i scare you.. i had a fab time doing workers on my pony, i know its a bit different but i think saying they are well built is a bit of an understatment!! the 14hh were 1.20m but that was hoys qualifiers


----------



## Moo Wills (17 January 2011)

Oh the famous cows at Lincoln  - thats always an up to height course when I've been there. Had a lovely combination of up rights with water trays all on an angle last year


----------



## CAH7 (17 January 2011)

I think the courses vary quite a bit in how up-to-height or well filled-in they are. I did a novice a few years ago which was 1m, but nothing particularly wide or spooky - I think I must have been very lucky though, judging by the other replies!! I'd recommend going along to watch some. Best of luck!


----------



## bliss87 (17 January 2011)

woodlandswow said:



			im sorry if i scare you.. i had a fab time doing workers on my pony, i know its a bit different but i think saying they are well built is a bit of an understatment!! the 14hh were 1.20m but that was hoys qualifiers 

Click to expand...

at hoys 14hh only jump 1.10m

shbgb is 1m novice, 1.07m amateur/restricted classes and 1.14m open

if you get hoys the track is 1.22m


----------



## Sessle (17 January 2011)

Thanks everyone! The heights you've all said are actually smaller than I thought they would be! Happy Days  
I've watched quite a few but am rubbish at estimating heights! I don't mind the types of fences as I've made similar sorts at home for despooking purposes, and I actually prefer them the more built up they are.......I'm weird!
If there are any cow fences I'll be doomed, mare has an irrational fear of them!!


----------



## woodtiger (17 January 2011)

I did country level workers a couple of years ago.  It really varies from show to show.  The first HOYS qualifier of the season was at Aldershot and was about 1.10m, but the ground was really variable - I though it strong enough for the first time out, but it was a qualifier. 

A BSPS show at Newbury in May was reasonable at about 1.05m-1.10m 

New Forest Show HOYS qualifier was on the floor - it was about 1m, and built like a rustic show jumping course, the ring was lovely and level, with bo boggyness (although New Park can vary).  

SEIB Search for a star workers at Wellington was about 80cm.

Hickstead amateur workers however was a beast!  It has stone walls, dry ditches, open water and hedges and was bang up to height (it looked nearer 1.20m than 1.15m), but that's Hickstead for you!

This was in 2008, but hope it gives a vague idea!


----------



## bliss87 (17 January 2011)

woodtiger said:



			I did country level workers a couple of years ago.  It really varies from show to show.  The first HOYS qualifier of the season was at Aldershot and was about 1.10m, but the ground was really variable - I though it strong enough for the first time out, but it was a qualifier. 

A BSPS show at Newbury in May was reasonable at about 1.05m-1.10m 

New Forest Show HOYS qualifier was on the floor - it was about 1m, and built like a rustic show jumping course, the ring was lovely and level, with bo boggyness (although New Park can vary).  

SEIB Search for a star workers at Wellington was about 80cm.

Hickstead amateur workers however was a beast!  It has stone walls, dry ditches, open water and hedges and was bang up to height (it looked nearer 1.20m than 1.15m), but that's Hickstead for you!

This was in 2008, but hope it gives a vague idea!
		
Click to expand...

to get round the hickstead track is far more of an achievement than hoys


----------



## RuthnMeg (17 January 2011)

I love WH, I just wish I wasn't up against the 17 handers all the time!! I usually do the novice or small opens (have to know what show may build what), and I expect to jump between 3ft and 3ft 3'', although am happy to go a tad bigger.


----------



## bliss87 (17 January 2011)

RuthnMeg said:



			I love WH, I just wish I wasn't up against the 17 handers all the time!! I usually do the novice or small opens (have to know what show may build what), and I expect to jump between 3ft and 3ft 3'', although am happy to go a tad bigger.
		
Click to expand...

there not all huge Kelsterton Merlin is only 15.2

but i know what you mean my boy is registered as 16.1 (although our farrier and few other people swear hes at least 16.3) and were normally quite small spec as we jump as a heavy weight


----------



## IdoShowing (17 January 2011)

bliss87 said:



			there not all huge Kelsterton Merlin is only 15.2
		
Click to expand...

Carnsdale Top Gun is 15.1 & Noble Rockstar & Freckleton Maximus are both only 15hh!!!


----------



## bliss87 (17 January 2011)

IdoShowing said:



			Carnsdale Top Gun is 15.1 & Noble Rockstar & Freckleton Maximus are both only 15hh!!!
		
Click to expand...

I forgot about topgun i could only think of merlin becuase hes vickys but hes not the biggest 15.2


----------



## Moo Wills (18 January 2011)

I did Hickstead in 2009 and it was the hardest WH track i'd done, but it felt good afterwards like bliss 87 says 
I've got a 17hh open so he wasn't too bad but have a 16.1hh novice and he always looked small in a line up......he has the width instead of the height


----------



## Sessle (18 January 2011)

The 2 I'll be competing are both bigger than 15hh, ones 16.3hh and ones 15.3hh! I watched a horse at Royal Cornwall a few years ago, was one of the smallest in the class (again rubbish at estimating heights!) but it easily did the best round! And deservedly won


----------

